# New Logo - Feedback Anyone?



## HeldInTheMoment (May 23, 2016)

I am working on securing a contract for a Motocross Circuit as the seasons photographer. As my previous logo was very generic, I wanted something more along the Motocross theme.

Thoughts or Opinions?


----------



## Designer (May 23, 2016)

Do you think they'll get "motocross" out of that?

I got something like "camera aperture" and "something movement", but it wasn't the hands of a clock, so I don't know know what to think.  Two type fonts of differing size doesn't help with readability.

But hey!  If you like it, then that's all that matters, right?  (a commonly-accepted theme around here apparently)


----------



## KC1 (May 23, 2016)

Just an idea...


----------



## KC1 (May 23, 2016)

View attachment 122093

Just an idea...


----------



## tirediron (May 23, 2016)

Sorry, not a fan.  I don't get anything motorcycle-related from it.  The upper text does impart the idea of movement, but your aperture/tire combination just doesn't work. I'm also not sure about "held"; to me this indicates parents/children, pets, etc.  "Caught in the moment" would be a lot more appropriate IMO.  How about something with just your name, a dirt bike outline and a line stating, "Motocross Photographer" or something similar?


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2016)

Do a test.
Show a bunch of non-photographers that graphic and ask those people what the center part of the graphic represents.
I bet few, if any, will have any clue what it represents.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Sorry, not a fan.  I don't get anything motorcycle-related from it.  The upper text does impart the idea of movement, but your aperture/tire combination just doesn't work. I'm also not sure about "held"; to me this indicates parents/children, pets, etc.  "Caught in the moment" would be a lot more appropriate IMO.  How about something with just your name, a dirt bike outline and a line stating, "Motocross Photographer" or something similar?



Hmm... wonder if "Caught Red-Handed Photography" is taken.. because boy what a fun logo that could be to design.

So, for the OP, gotta go with Tirediron on this one.  The logo graphic really doesn't say "motocross" to me, and none of the text really does either.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the honest feedback, I am by no means a Graphic Designer and appreciate the honest replies.

Let me get back to the drawing board and see what I can draft up.



tirediron said:


> ...I'm also not sure about "held"; to me this indicates parents/children, pets, etc.  "Caught in the moment" would be a lot more appropriate IMO.  How about something with just your name, a dirt bike outline and a line stating, "Motocross Photographer" or something similar?



tirediron, my last name is "Held" (German origin) so that is why I incorporated it into the name.


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2016)

HeldInTheMoment said:


> Thanks for the honest feedback, I am by no means a Graphic Designer and appreciate the honest replies.
> 
> Let me get back to the drawing board and see what I can draft up.
> 
> ...


Okay, I can understand that, and I'm a big fan of using one's name, but I think in this case, if you're in a North American market, going for a motorsports client-base, it might not be the best choice.  You can always set up a second company with a new name for the motorsports aspect only.


----------



## HeldInTheMoment (May 25, 2016)

Yeah I have thought of that...my wife and I started our business for landscape prints, weddings, and portrait work. I just fell @$$-backwards into this Motocross opportunity when I was doing some charity work. Not gonna turn down a good opportunity for guaranteed income.


----------

